# Nicknames for material



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

This will be a fun thread. I think we should tell you the trade slang and you tell us the manufacturer's name for the product.


Example: Meter Can is the phrase used here and up north they call it Meter Pan.
What does a manufactruer of Meter Cans & Meter Pans call them?
How many manufacturers of them can you name?


----------



## VFGraybar (Nov 19, 2018)

MikeFL said:


> This will be a fun thread. I think we should tell you the trade slang and you tell us the manufacturer's name for the product.
> 
> 
> Example: Meter Can is the phrase used here and up north they call it Meter Pan.
> ...




What I'm getting is Meter Socket haha


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, how much are henweighs in your neck of the woods @VFGraybar?


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Aren't there 4 piecosts in a henway?


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

readydave8 said:


> Aren't there 4 piecosts in a henway?


Dang... I thought it was 6 piecosts. :sad:


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

Who remembers what a monkey face was (It is now non-nema).


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

MikeFL said:


> This will be a fun thread. I think we should tell you the trade slang and you tell us the manufacturer's name for the product.
> 
> 
> Example: Meter Can is the phrase used here and up north they call it Meter Pan.
> ...


Meter socket here too.


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

VF... While you are at it... what are skyhooks going for in D.C.?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Front Tube


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

Mike, 
Look what you have started!


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

Using the word "Transformer" when referring to Series loop "Lighting Coil".


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

VFGraybar said:


> What I'm getting is Meter Socket haha



How many manufacturers of them can you name?

Which brands & lines does Graybar carry? 

Get all that down and you'll be the meter socket man!


Next up: Pole pig


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

i ask for a 150w hps bulb.

Do you need to know.

1/ the voltage 
2/ the mogul size
3/ the color temp

i ask for a ballast kit for the same light. 

do you need 

1/ the voltage 
2/ the mogul size
3/ the color temp


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

male enlarger

merry widow

mouse trap 

mulberry plate


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

I make all the apprenti listen to this:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think one of the electrical supply houses took over the old www.tradeslang.com electrical slang website. I liked that website 20 years ago, but the last few years of it really being active it was getting downright unuseful because people (I believe) were just making silly names up and submitting them because "some guy" used it, and it was not really trade slang in common use. I think a better trade slang site would have an up/down vote feature for each electrical item to show how popular or unpopular a particular slang name is for each electrical item.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Switched said:


> Front Tube


God, that thread was funny. I was completely lost until Hax figured out wtf the guy was talking about. :vs_laugh:


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

*An explosionproof flexible coupling...*

...tradename horsecock


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

VFGraybar said:


> Hello gents,
> 
> 
> I've never worked in the electrical industry in the field and I am in a new position as a sales representative for Graybar electric supply. So what I ask of you all is to list some nicknames (i.e. batwings) for common material you buy along with the actual name of said material. However, if you don't know the actual name that's fine, I will look it up myself. I'll take anything ya got.



*HEY MAN....*
*You started this thread! It is up to you now to do your research and answer some of our questions... in this thread! We will be grading you as you go. *

*If you are totally lost, get up from you desk, go to the counter and quiz some of your old crusty electrician customers.*

*By-the-way, I forgot to add "CHASE NIPPLE" to the quiz I sent you. Don't let dirty thoughts confuse your young mind... these are in fact long-standing electrical terms.*


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

When I go to a supply house I always give them the exact part number.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

jelhill said:


> *HEY MAN....*
> *You started this thread! It is up to you now to do your research and answer some of our questions... in this thread! We will be grading you as you go. *
> 
> *If you are totally lost, get up from you desk, go to the counter and quiz some of your old crusty electrician customers.*
> ...



My guess is he's not sitting at a desk refreshing this website every 5 minutes.


As the newb with no experience he would be doing whatever will keep him busy with minimal oversight. 



Just like where we all started!


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

CTshockhazard said:


> ...tradename horsecock


I know this as a horsecock









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

This will break him in.


OP: What's a Kraloy Victor Sam Charley 15/10?
How many do you have in stock?
What price can you give me on 200 pcs (there are 20 in a carton)?


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

B-Nabs said:


> I know this as a horsecock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know CT's version as a HC. A flexible explosion proof fitting for C1D1 locations.

We call your version a kellem grip.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

What no mention of Cowboys


Cowboy


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

We use F clips, down there you call them Battleships.


Tim.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I always forget if a peckerhead is where I connect motor leads or just the new apprentice on site.


Tim.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

*Acorn Nut*.....connects electrode conductor to ground rod


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I am in dire need of several J WEAVERS next week . 

Yesterday I just happened to use lots of front tubes . Love me a good front tube .


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

canbug said:


> We use F clips, down there you call them Battleships.
> 
> 
> Tim.


Mad bars. 

(Madisons)


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

jelhill said:


> *HEY MAN....*
> *You started this thread! It is up to you now to do your research and answer some of our questions... in this thread! We will be grading you as you go. *
> 
> *If you are totally lost, get up from you desk, go to the counter and quiz some of your old crusty electrician customers.*


Ya'll can play "Stump the Chump" or "Quiz the Counterguy" Make a game out of it with prizes like a set of linemans.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Signal1 said:


> I know CT's version as a HC. A flexible explosion proof fitting for C1D1 locations.
> 
> We call your version a kellem grip.


I think of a kellem grip as a smaller one used as strain relief for drop cords. The horsecock is the big one used for pulling big feeders.

I've never really done hazardous location work so I don't know the other item you're taking about. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

kindorf
kerney
kleins
(just the k's)


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

minerelac straps

(at some SH have to call them conduit hangers and describe. Never heard them called cowboys or Mae West in real life, just on internet)


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

MikeFL said:


> This will break him in.
> 
> 
> OP: What's a Kraloy Victor Sam Charley 15/10?
> ...


I used to keep 4-6 on the truck.. We had lots in that were constantly getting broken..


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

B-Nabs said:


> I think of a kellem grip as a smaller one used as strain relief for drop cords. The horsecock is the big one used for pulling big feeders.
> 
> I've never really done hazardous location work so I don't know the other item you're taking about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I've always known them as "x-proof flex". Too many different part numbers to worry about memorizing, based on size and length..


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

lighterup said:


> *Acorn Nut*.....connects electrode conductor to ground rod


This is what I've known as an acorn nut..
https://www.fastenal.com/products/d...72 Nuts"|~ ~|categoryl3:"602448 Acorn Nuts"|~


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Its hard enough learning basic american names for parts let alone slang names.


I hope we dont use slang terms for wire lube as ive heard that call all sorts of things from boy butter, smurf jiss, ky,..........


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> When I go to a supply house I always give them the exact part number.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> As the newb with no experience












:vs_laugh:


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

jelhill said:


> Who remembers what a monkey face was (It is now non-nema).


I must have stumped everyone... or, it was a term only used in this area. It is a 3 pole 3 wire (Hence, non-NEMA) 30amp straight blade receptacle. I will download a picture when someone teaches me how to do that.


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

LARMGUY said:


>



FUNNY! (Without the picture of the guy laughing I would have replied, "And donkey can fly!"


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

MikeFL said:


> My guess is he's not sitting at a desk refreshing this website every 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> As the newb with no experience he would be doing whatever will keep him busy with minimal oversight.
> ...



Either that or all of our replies have blown his mind.


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

Uh oh... one of my posts on this thread was deleted by the ET police. I promise to behave and never again refer to diagonal cutters by using the electrician jargon term for them.


I would suspect that a lot of guys my age have a problem with political correctness.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

How about a Federal bushing or a Tomic clamp?


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

jelhill said:


> I must have stumped everyone... or, it was a term only used in this area. It is a 3 pole 3 wire (Hence, non-NEMA) 30amp straight blade receptacle. I will download a picture when someone teaches me how to do that.



Round these parts, a monkey face was used to transition from (mostly armored) cable to open wiring like K&T. Sort of like a mini indoor weatherhead.


Bad pic


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

CTshockhazard said:


> Round these parts, a monkey face was used to transition from (mostly armored) cable to open wiring like K&T. Sort of like a mini indoor weatherhead.
> 
> 
> I'm sure these terms change from region to region, but there are many that are universal.
> ...


 
Got it... and back then I'm sure the armored cable was BX. It has been a while since I have run into a house with K&T. Wonder what our Graybar guy (Who started this thread) will do if someone comes to the counter asking for some ceramic knobs and tubes? 


I forgot to add that the guys on the counter would say, "Monkey Face Receptacle."


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

gpop said:


> Its hard enough learning basic american names for parts let alone slang names.
> 
> 
> I hope we dont use slang terms for wire lube as ive heard that call all sorts of things from boy butter, smurf jiss, ky,..........


we call it "luvin".....

"spread some_luvin_ on that and try again"...


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

460 Delta said:


> How about a Federal bushing or a Tomic clamp?



Hmm... I'm older that dirt but still not familiar with Federal bushing... similar to a Red Head?


Tomic = Romex connectors that you saw a lot of some years back. However, I still run into appliance manufacturers (Dryers mainly) who use them for cord-set connections. Tons of plastic junk on the market now for Romex.


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

That gives rise to a question:


You reckon that VFGraybar knows what "*Romex*" is? 


I have a feeling that he has given up on reviewing all our posts.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

jelhill said:


> Hmm... I'm older that dirt but still not familiar with Federal bushing... similar to a Red Head?
> 
> 
> Tomic = Romex connectors that you saw a lot of some years back. However, I still run into appliance manufacturers (Dryers mainly) who use them for cord-set connections. Tons of plastic junk on the market now for Romex.


Federal bushing was a fiber chase nipple, I still call the steel ones Federals though. Iv'e got a supply house close that sells Tomics from 1/2" on up on a regular basis, the local guy love them. Don't ask for a Tomic though, there it's an Atomic clamp!
Iv'e got a thread somewhere here on Kruse strips, how about that?


----------

